# OHSS



## Polkablot (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello
So we'd almost completed the cycle and were due to have ET on Sat, but it had to be postphoned and our embryos frozen because I've got OHSS. I've just had my 3rd drainage and am shattered. Just wondering if anyone knows how long this lasts as I am now so over having anymore draining done  

Thanks!


----------



## vixter_1 (May 30, 2011)

Hey Polka

Sorry to hear you had this.  I didnt get it after EC as I my hospital monitored me quite well and I was on an anti duretic medication for 5 days.  I was able to go ahead with the transfer but I did get OHSS a few days after transfer as one embie stuck, produced HCG and triggered late onset OHSS for me.  While I was obviously delighted by this horrible symptom I was still very uncomfortable. . . for me it didn't go down for over three weeks as my HCG continued to rise and even now at 10 weeks I have water in my pelvis seen in scans.  BUT I have heard that once the trigger shot you did starts to leave your system and your estrogen levels fall accordingly your symptoms will reduce - so it should get more easy day by day.  I was advised to drink sports water (like lucozade) and to make every meal protein - so I was pretty much eating cheese and yoghurt for breakfast and chicken for lunch and dinner.  I also found it easier to sleep propped up with pillows and to make sure I got up and walked around every hour or so.

I hope you recover soon and those embies can be returned to their rightful home when you are well enough to look after them.

Take care XX


----------



## Polkablot (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Vixter

Thanks for your message-delighted you've had such positive news. I think I was destined to have OHSS even though I was in for scans every 2nd day because my AMH was over 120! It was very disappointing not to have had the ET but despite the tiredness I am kind of glad of the break. I couldn't stand up straight after EC so God only knows what state I'd have been if we had done the ET. Have been drinking loads of fluids but have zero appetite-even taking a small bite of something I used to enjoy makes me nauseous. I'm not even tempted by chocolate. If it weren't for the swelling, draining and drips this would be a great diet!  

Anyway I hope all goes well for you and the symptoms stop soon for you.

Take care.  X x


----------



## theep (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi Polkablot

The same thing happened to me but wasn't nearly as severe as what you are experiencing.  The pain subsided after about a week and bloating began to reduce also.

I had FET about 3 months later and am now pregnant with twins!  I was totally devastated when our ET was cancelled but it was obviously the right decision.

Keep your chin up, it'll be worth it in the end.

Good luck, x


----------



## Polkablot (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello ladies

Theep that's great news for you-definitely gave me hope and puts ohss into prospective.  I am just back from the clinic today and was told that I didn't have to have 5th drainage!    woo hoo!! 

Even the nurses in theatre couldn't believe that I was having so many! 

Just waiting on AF now and then we can get into the preparation for FET. Don't need to tell you I was absolutely distraught after the ET was cancelled but actually now I am happy to have got a break-was fairly hormonal there for a while, but at least it got me some sedation for the drainage!  

Hopefully back on track now!


----------

